# Vomiting in almost 6mo tpoo



## vicky2200 (Feb 14, 2012)

So for the past few mornings Weegee has been vomiting. The first morning he vomited 2x clear liquid (small amount, within minutes of each other.) The second morning, he vomited a little bit of food with NO liquid before I woke up. Then began retching and vomited 2x yellow bile (still small amount.) Today, he didn't wake me up by vomiting. I was relieved. We went outside, he peed and pooped. He came inside and was relaxing. Within 20 minutes he vomited, again 2x clear liquid-small amounts. He hasn't ate much food today (although he would eat scraps if I let him.) This may just be a flu but I am still a big concerned. 

Background: Had worms and was given second deworming the day before he began vomiting. He also has a cough, that was suspected to be kennel cough, but is not responding to antibiotics (possibly collapsing trachea.) Other than today having a slight lack of appetite, he seems fine. Very active.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

It sounds as if it could be empty-tummy vomiting, although perhaps not if there was food in it on the second morning. I would be watching him very carefully - if all else is well, and he is drinking plenty of liquids, like you I would not be too worried. Pups go through hungry/not hungry phases. It could be that his mouth is sore from teething, though, and hard food is uncomfortable to eat, especially as he fancies delicious human food! If you are feeding kibble, softening it with some salt free chicken or meat stock may help - and a full tummy may stop the vomiting.


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

Yes, could be hunger pukes (thin, yellowish bile, sometimes a little bubbly looking). How many hours between the evening meal and the morning meal? Some puppies, or even dogs, need a small meal at bedtime to avoid having such an empty tummy for an extended period of time. Your puppy may be growing really fast right now and is digesting his food extra fast.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Good advice above... 

Spud used to show the same behaviour too. Feeding him lightly, and first thing in the morning, was the solution.


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Everything as above ... Russell also had hunger pukes till about 9 months old. It too shall pass. My vet recommended giving him a handful of kibble when we crated him for the night. We don't feed kibble, so I give a few training treats. But this only happened first thing in the morning and Russell never lost his appetite, , so watch him in case it is a flu.


----------



## vicky2200 (Feb 14, 2012)

As of now, he is pretty much free fed. There is no set time that he eats. He eats when he chooses to. Last night he vomited (in my bed) during the night. It was a little bit of food and some liquid. He ate within a few hours of going to bed last night.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Maybe time to take Weegee to the vet.


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

petitpie said:


> Maybe time to take Weegee to the vet.


I wld save a sample to take in to test.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Are you positive he's eating enough? With free feeding, it can be hard to tell. I personally would recommend set feeding times, especially for puppies. That way you can know exactly when and much he's eating. Like others have said, it sounds like hunger puking. My Lhasa does that if he's not fed on time in the morning.


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

Sometimes Rango, at almost 14 mo, still does this in the middle of the night. Nothing wakes me faster than getting to his crate so I don't have to wash his pillows the next day. LOL- spoiled doggie. He eats raw which digests really quickly so I try to have a good couple of training sessions with meat jerky before bedtime- that helps fill the tummy until morning.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

It could be that the antibiotics he is on is upsetting his stomach, or maybe the dewormer didnt agree with him. Either way I would take him into the vet to be checked. At the very least they can give him an injection ot help with the vomiting. I would put him on boiled chicken/hamburger and white rice to help settle his stomach until he is back to normal.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

My first Whippet used to vomit nearly every morning, and it would be yellow bile. The vet recommended feeding him a slice of whole wheat bread with peanut butter before bed and it solved the problem. Never happened again.


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> The vet recommended feeding him a slice of whole wheat bread with peanut butter before bed and it solved the problem. Never happened again.


Did the dog coerce the vet into saying this?


----------



## vicky2200 (Feb 14, 2012)

We free feed all our dogs. I am positive that he is eating enough (except for the other day) but I will try to get him to eat before bed tonight to test this theory. As I said, two times there has been food in the vomit, so I am not convinced it is due to a lack of eating. I don't want to take him to the vet for this because 1) he is eating fine 2) he is drinking fine 3) his activity is great and 4) he isn't losing weight. If it is still happening when we take him to the vet (soon) for vaccines, I will mention it.


----------

